# Ice Out Crappie



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha, yeah right...... what ice? Fished the ice up in Michigan last weekend (trucks and planes on the ice) and this weekend I used the leftover spikes to bait up Hali drop spoons and cast some bobbers. Took a while to find the fish but finally found them as far as I could cast about 6' down. Caught a few crappie and 1 bluegill big enough to fillet and tossed back a few other small ones. Fish completely quit about a half hour before sun down. Let the spring bite begin I spose!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice catch make a good fish fry


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> Haha, yeah right...... what ice? Fished the ice up in Michigan last weekend (trucks and planes on the ice) and this weekend I used the leftover spikes to bait up Hali drop spoons and cast some bobbers. Took a while to find the fish but finally found them as far as I could cast about 6' down. Caught a few crappie and 1 bluegill big enough to fillet and tossed back a few other small ones. Fish completely quit about a half hour before sun down. Let the spring bite begin I spose!
> 
> View attachment 345737
> 
> ...


Nice catch!! I noticed in your pic's that you bleed them out,have you been doing this to them regularly or is the first time?? Just wondering 'cause I've never been a fan of eating crappie but do LOVE to fish for 'em.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

joekacz said:


> Nice catch!! I noticed in your pic's that you bleed them out,have you been doing this to them regularly or is the first time?? Just wondering 'cause I've never been a fan of eating crappie but do LOVE to fish for 'em.


I bleed all my fish anymore. Meat is nice and white and always much less mess on the cutting board. Crappie should have a pretty mild taste wether you bleed them or not. If you don't like the softer flesh, don't freeze them. You can leave them in water in your fridge for a couhple days and the meat stays a lot more firm.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just getting around to posting my catch from last weekend. Tried the same reservoir in my original post on Saturday and didn't get a bite. Sunday I decided to drive a different direction and hit a different little upground. Floated some spikes on the same drop spoon and not a bite with that. I knew there were some good size crappie in this res so tried something I had success with through the ice last year but with a different approach. Tied on a 2" Rippin Rap in Helsinki Shad and pegged it about 6 or 7 foot below a weighted float. Put the wind to my back and casted out as far as I could. Started dragging the bobber about a foot at a time with a pause to let it sink back down. To my surprise, they liked the presentation. Hittin it hard too! Managed to catch 3 good size whites, all over 12". Once the clouds blew off though, no more bites. That was a first for me to ever try a lipless crank like that under a float and it payed off.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been bass fishing with a 3" jerkbait and catching more crappie (11"+) than bass. I really need to start keeping some because man they're good eating!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> Just getting around to posting my catch from last weekend. Tried the same reservoir in my original post on Saturday and didn't get a bite. Sunday I decided to drive a different direction and hit a different little upground. Floated some spikes on the same drop spoon and not a bite with that. I knew there were some good size crappie in this res so tried something I had success with through the ice last year but with a different approach. Tied on a 2" Rippin Rap in Helsinki Shad and pegged it about 6 or 7 foot below a weighted float. Put the wind to my back and casted out as far as I could. Started dragging the bobber about a foot at a time with a pause to let it sink back down. To my surprise, they liked the presentation. Hittin it hard too! Managed to catch 3 good size whites, all over 12". Once the clouds blew off though, no more bites. That was a first for me to ever try a lipless crank like that under a float and it payed off.


Nice job, looks like they inhailed that bait!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice glomits. I rock those same ones


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It was windy both Saturday and Sunday and Saturday i forgot the gloves at home. Made sure i had them Sunday. The Cabela's Guidewear glomits are awesome for the wind.


----------

